# Engineers Plan a Fully Encrypted Internet



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In response to the public outcry over mass Internet surveillance by the National Security Agency (NSA), the engineers who develop the protocols that underpin the Internet are deep into an effort to encrypt all Web traffic, and expect to have a revamped system ready to roll out by the end of next year.


Here


----------

